# Split Ride not working



## uber714

Can anybody test split for me? I tried splitting a ride with two friends today, none of them could pay the split??


----------



## Yozee

I am going to need your credit card to do the testing. Your part will most likely be $1.17 but I have to check.


----------



## uber714

haha, just call a ride, do the split, see if it let you pay, and then cancel... cost nothing if you cancel asap


----------

